# Dentist



## reynaden (Mar 20, 2012)

I have recently moved to Denia...anybody recommend a good dentist ?
Sadly my spanish is not great so an english speaking dentist would be great.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

reynaden said:


> I have recently moved to Denia...anybody recommend a good dentist ?
> Sadly my spanish is not great so an english speaking dentist would be great.


:welcome:

I can't help with Denia, but I can recommend one in Jávea, just over the mountain, if that's any good to you - there must be several in Denia though


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

reynaden said:


> I have recently moved to Denia...anybody recommend a good dentist ?
> Sadly my spanish is not great so an english speaking dentist would be great.


Be prepared to pay. Spanish dentists really know how to charge!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I live in Javea and will also need a dentist soon, as long as they are gentle(because I am not keen on dentists), and don't charge silly prices I would be interested in knowing who is recommended. Preferably I would like a practice with a specialist periodontal (gum) surgeon, and one who will fix dental veneers which have cracked.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I live in Javea and will also need a dentist soon, as long as they are gentle(because I am not keen on dentists), and don't charge silly prices I would be interested in knowing who is recommended. Preferably I would like a practice with a specialist periodontal (gum) surgeon, and one who will fix dental veneers which have cracked.



I recommend this one Clinica Dental el Puerto, Dentist in Javea, Costa Blanca


all dentists in Spain charge silly prices 

most will let you pay in installments though

I have friends who use this clinic Centro odontológico Jávea. Clínica Dental Puchol but we haven't used them ourselves


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you Xabiachica, I have kept the info from those two dentists, the one near the Port looks to be good.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

.
As a Licensed Dental Technologist _(retired)_ ~My experience is that the general public think a Dentist is 'really great' if he has.......
1) A good chair side manner.
2) A nice snazzy looking Dental Office.
3) Staff that are friendly, chatty and you feel a connection with!
4) Doesn't cause pain when giving an anaesthetic..
5) A nice web site..

On numerous occasions we had to just 'shut up and smilel' when people would say to us.. " I use Dr XXXx He's really great' when in reality although a 'really nice guy' he took lousy impressions and we wouldn't go near him as a Dentist!! 

The classic misconception was once when we had a patient in our lab, we were doing a shade (colour match) for some crowns we were going to be making for her, when chatting she mentioned that she lived in xxxx a small community with 1 Dentist _ (an hours drive away)_ When I commented that I was suprised that she drove all the into our town to see a Dentist her comment was... "He can't be any good living out there, I prefer to come into the town for my Dentist"

I simply responded, actually he's my Dentist, I drive out there to see him! I didn't diss any of the Dentists in town, but after seeing all the work I chose to drive an hour to the guy that took the most care when cutting a crown prep and taking an impression, my logic being if he's this meticulous here then he probably is with a simple filling too..

*MY ADVICE* ~ To find a good Dentist... Phone the Dental labs in the area and ask them who they use!! They probably wouldn't (or shouldn't) reccommend one over another, so by asking who their Dentist is is a way around this!! 

..


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Lunar-Tech said:


> Be prepared to pay. Spanish dentists really know how to charge!





xabiachica said:


> all dentists in Spain charge silly prices


Maybe I've just been lucky, but I find dentists in my area (Granada) are as cheap as paying for similar treatment on the NHS in the UK. And they do a very good job.
But there again, I don't live in a tourist area. Perhaps that's why.

My local dentist speaks no English, but its easy enough to learn the words required.
Heres an example:
Spanish Dental Vocabulary
Apart from those, the phrases my dentist uses the most are 'abre la boca' (open your mouth) and 'cierre la boca' (close your mouth) or just 'abre' and 'cierre'.

The first time I went to a Spanish speaking dentist I was quite worried how we would get by (especially as then, my Spanish wasn't very good). But it was fine.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Solwriter said:


> Maybe I've just been lucky, but I find dentists in my area (Granada) are as cheap as paying for similar treatment on the NHS in the UK. And they do a very good job.
> But there again, I don't live in a tourist area. Perhaps that's why.
> 
> My local dentist speaks no English, but its easy enough to learn the words required.
> ...


And "respire" in my case, as I tend to hold my breath while he's in there!

Round here the charges are very reasonable, certainly much cheaper than non-NHS fees in the UK - especially for crowns, bridges etc and they all seem to have much more modern equipment and materials.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lunar-Tech said:


> Be prepared to pay. Spanish dentists really know how to charge!


Two fillings in the UK ........ circa £170
Two fillings here in Oliva ....... €90

They DO know how to charge dont they!


----------



## davy85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can you not get it done on the social security? I have a friend who was worried about paying a fortune but it turns out you can get it all done for free, you just have to wait a little. He had a fairly smooth experience but also speaks Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davy85 said:


> Can you not get it done on the social security? I have a friend who was worried about paying a fortune but it turns out you can get it all done for free, you just have to wait a little. He had a fairly smooth experience but also speaks Spanish.


afaik dental care isn't covered under the social security system................. well, not in most of the country, anyway


----------



## davy85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah in Barcelona he got his wisdom teeth whipped out in the space of 2 months on the social security.... not sure about other regions though. I think extractions and infections can be dealt with but other dental work is done privately (I think)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

davy85 said:


> Yeah in Barcelona he got his wisdom teeth whipped out in the space of 2 months on the social security.... not sure about other regions though. I think extractions and infections can be dealt with but other dental work is done privately (I think)


That's what I think, but it's bound to vary from region to region


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davy85 said:


> Yeah in Barcelona he got his wisdom teeth whipped out in the space of 2 months on the social security.... not sure about other regions though. I think extractions and infections can be dealt with but other dental work is done privately (I think)


exactly - they'll pull your teeth out & give you antibiotics at the _ambulatorio_ here, too

but not fillings, bridge work, braces, teeth cleaning etc., - not the routine preventative stuff - just the emergency stuff


----------

